# Применение аппаратов «Ормед» при лечении грыж межпозвонковых дисков



## ognev (28 Мар 2014)

Всем доброго дня.    Мой врач порекомендовал мне растягивать позвоночник, а именно висеть на турнике и плавать в бассейне. Ходить в бассейн отпало сразу, а на турнике особо долго не провисишь. Можно конечно купить разные приспособления типа крючков на руки или ноги, или вообще переворачивающийся инверсионный стол. Но попробовав несколько вариантов, понял несколько вещей.
Во первых я не хочу висеть вниз головой.
Во вторых время растяжки должно быть 20-30 мин.
В третьих вытягивать прямое тело не очень комфортно. Гораздо комфортнее когда ноги согнуты к телу под углом в  90 градусов.
И в четвертых мне не хватает веса собственного тела, хочется добавить усилие со стороны.
В результате нашел в интернете интересный вариант http://www.price-med.ru/printart.php?id=221
Но цена конечно ого-го. 280.000.  Я понимаю, что это профессиональное оборудование , и решил
сделать что-то подобное для себя сам.
В результате получился не дорогой и меньший по размерам.
Вопрос.
Может кто-то проходил лечение на таких аппаратах ?
На сколько сильное усилие ставят на растяжку ?
Сколько по времени проходит сеанс ?
Какая периодичность ? Один раз в день? Два ? Каждый день? Через день?


----------



## evgeniya875 (28 Мар 2014)

Здравствуйте, а для какой цели Вы собрались вытягивать позвоночник?


----------



## ognev (28 Мар 2014)

Я был у мануальных терапевтов, оба рекомендовали растягивать позвоночник.


----------



## evgeniya875 (28 Мар 2014)

Просто я после такого вытяжения на аппарате Ормед. Два месяца лежу и передвигаюсь только по квартире. Хотя знаю людей, которым помогло вытяжение. Поэтому очень интересно для какой цели Вы это делать собрались. У Вас болит что-то? Как я понимаю Вам предложили вытягивать с помощью физ. нагрузки...или все таки на Ормеде?


----------



## ognev (28 Мар 2014)

Когда я обращался к врачам боли были, сейчас боли нет (появляется после серьезных нагрузках и сами быстро проходят ).
Рекомендации были растягивать позвоночник вися на турнике. Я счел этот способ весьма не эффективным,
т.к. могу провисеть максимум 1.5-2 минуты, а по словам тех-же врачей, мышцы спины начинают расслабляться
только через 15 минут.
А сколько длились Ваши сеансы ?  И на сколько сильно Вас тянули ?


----------



## evgeniya875 (28 Мар 2014)

30 минут первых 5 сеансов по 15 кг, потом 5 раз по 20 кг. Сначала массаж потом вытяжка и опять массаж


----------



## ognev (28 Мар 2014)

20 кг. Всего-то.
Я думал там гораздо большая нагрузка.
Спасибо.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (28 Мар 2014)

ognev написал(а):


> Во первых я не хочу висеть вниз головой.
> Во вторых время растяжки должно быть 20-30 мин.
> В третьих вытягивать прямое тело не очень комфортно. Гораздо комфортнее когда ноги согнуты к телу под углом в  90 градусов.


Это какой-то сборник заблуждений... Зачем 20-30 минут? Время виса до 1 минуты, до 4 - 5 повторов. Тогда и Вниз головой будет приятно. Если согнуть ноги, то вытяжения позвоночника вообще происходить не будет, т.к. включается подвздошно-поясничная мышца.


ognev написал(а):


> Может кто-то проходил лечение на таких аппаратах ?
> На сколько сильное усилие ставят на растяжку?
> Сколько по времени проходит сеанс?
> Какая периодичность ? Один раз в день? Два ? Каждый день? Через день?


Вопрос о вытяжении (различных его видах) достаточно обсуждался на форуме. Для 90 % наших пацинтов он противопоказан (для 50% категорически противопоказан). Остальным 10 % только в минимальных дозировках, от 15 до 30 минут, с весом до 25 кг, ч/день.


----------



## evgeniya875 (28 Мар 2014)

Кому как наверно делают. Но спина у меня заболела после этого вытяжения. До этого вообще не болела. А сейчас вообще перекосило в одну сторону.


----------



## ognev (28 Мар 2014)

Значит вот так не правильно ?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (28 Мар 2014)

ognev написал(а):


> Значит вот так не правильно ?



В принципе вообще никак не правильно. Метод не обладает специфичностью и не должен применяться. Инверторный стол потому и хорош, что он физиологичен и может применяться в быту, как профилактическое средство.
По-моему примера *evgeniya875*, вполне достаточно, чтобы отказаться от применения вытяжения. Есть другие, эффективные и безопасные лечебные методики.


----------



## Эльнур (29 Авг 2014)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> В принципе вообще никак не правильно. Метод не обладает специфичностью и не должен применяться. Инверторный стол потому и хорош, что он физиологичен и может применяться в быту, как профилактическое средство.
> По-моему примера *evgeniya875*, вполне достаточно, чтобы отказаться от применения вытяжения. *Есть другие, эффективные и безопасные лечебные методики*.



Не подскажете, какие?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (1 Сен 2014)

Эльнур написал(а):


> Не подскажете, какие?


Мануальная терапия + УВТ обладают наибольшей эффективностью.


----------



## Эльнур (1 Сен 2014)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Мануальная терапия + УВТ обладают наибольшей эффективностью.


спасибо за информацию. Попробуем


----------

